# New Round Baler: New Holland vs Vermeer



## mcolectd06

First post on the forum but I've been on here reading stuff for awhile. I've searched this topic, but can't find anything current as most of the posts I find are 5-6 years old. I'm looking at upgrading my hay equipment. I've got a 60 acre coastal field in Granbury, TX and mainly bale hay for our own use, but end up selling quite a bit. I used to have it done for me but started doing it myself about 8 years ago. When we started, I bought older, used equipment to get me started and just haven't ever upgraded. I'm running a Hesston 1120 swather, JD 435 Twine baler, JD 10 wheel rake, and a New Holland 570 square baler(best piece of equipment). Tired of breaking and taking forever every time I go to the field so I'm ready to start upgrading. All equipment is being pulled behind a Case JX95. I think I've narrowed the cutter down to a Vermeer TM850 or 800 and the rake to a Vermeer 1022. If there are any opinions on this please let me know. The baler is where I can't make up my mind. I was dead set on a New Holland Roll Belt 450 until I looked at the Vermeers and talked to the Vermeer dealer who sells both Vermeer and Case(New Holland). He tells me he'd run Vermeer over New Holland any day and says the Rancher 6640 would be perfect my uses. He runs basically the same equipment I'm looking at on his personal farm and highly recommends it. So, my baler choices are New Holland 450, Vermeer Rancher 6640, or the Vermeer 504N. Where I'm located, dealer service and options are plentiful. I've got basically 2 dealers for any brand all within about a 30 minute drive. Any opinions/advice/suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mlappin

Only reason I haven't switched a few things over to Vermeer is we have one dealer over an hour away. With my New Holland stuff I have three dealers within easy driving distance.


----------



## mcolectd06

So basically you're saying that with dealer service being equal, you'd choose Vermeer?


----------



## swmnhay

mlappin said:


> Only reason I haven't switched a few things over to Vermeer is we have one dealer over an hour away. With my New Holland stuff I have three dealers within easy driving distance.


My Vermeer dealer is hr away and I haven't had to go after parts other then mower blades for 4 yrs,knock on wood it can happen.MF dealer is a hr away also.


----------



## mcolectd06

I guess a 468 John Deere is always an option too. I know they're a great baler. I've been looking at several used surfing on craigslist, but for the price of a used 468 with almost 20k bales through it, I've paid for 3/4 of a new Vermeer or New Holland. Plus I'd get 0% financing and a warranty. Makes buying used tough. I'm looking to buy this stuff and go another 10 years with it with as little issues as possible.


----------



## r82230

Welcome 06, go with your gut, as long as you have a knowledgeable service / parts department, you can be color blind IMHO. Seems ever color is making a pretty good baler these days.

At your stage In the game, you might be just buying one that could last a lifetime (figuring 60 acres of hay per year anyhow). At 500 bales a year, you will be a little older by the time the baler makes it's 20,000th bale (I didn't mention wiser or not however). 

Good luck and as always post a picture or two.

Larry


----------



## Trotwood2955

I'm sure the price is higher, but you could add the Vermeer 504R to your list. It is the new premium 4x5 model they came out with this year. I run a NH BR7060 myself and am pleased with it, but I like the looks of the new 504R...and like that you can get a true wide pickup on it compared to previous Vermeer 4x5 balers. I would think the 504R would be similar in price range to the NH 450 you had your list.


----------



## Hokelund Farm

mcolectd06 said:


> First post on the forum but I've been on here reading stuff for awhile. I've searched this topic, but can't find anything current as most of the posts I find are 5-6 years old. I'm looking at upgrading my hay equipment. I've got a 60 acre coastal field in Granbury, TX and mainly bale hay for our own use, but end up selling quite a bit. I used to have it done for me but started doing it myself about 8 years ago. When we started, I bought older, used equipment to get me started and just haven't ever upgraded. I'm running a Hesston 1120 swather, JD 435 Twine baler, JD 10 wheel rake, and a New Holland 570 square baler(best piece of equipment). Tired of breaking and taking forever every time I go to the field so I'm ready to start upgrading. All equipment is being pulled behind a Case JX95. I think I've narrowed the cutter down to a Vermeer TM850 or 800 and the rake to a Vermeer 1022. If there are any opinions on this please let me know. The baler is where I can't make up my mind. I was dead set on a New Holland Roll Belt 450 until I looked at the Vermeers and talked to the Vermeer dealer who sells both Vermeer and Case(New Holland). He tells me he'd run Vermeer over New Holland any day and says the Rancher 6640 would be perfect my uses. He runs basically the same equipment I'm looking at on his personal farm and highly recommends it. So, my baler choices are New Holland 450, Vermeer Rancher 6640, or the Vermeer 504N. Where I'm located, dealer service and options are plentiful. I've got basically 2 dealers for any brand all within about a 30 minute drive. Any opinions/advice/suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks.


504N


----------



## Tx Jim

mcolectd06 said:


> I guess a 468 John Deere is always an option too. I know they're a great baler.


If I was in your shoes I wouldn't hesitate to look at a used JD 467. I traded my 1st 467(twine only) with 30,000 bales on it for a 467 with net wrap that now has over 23,000 bales on it. Both balers gave me very little problems. Here's a 467 with 4622 bales for $18,500 https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grq/6116753715.html or a 469 with 13,100 bales for $23K https://easttexas.craigslist.org/grd/6107657688.html


----------



## mcolectd06

Thanks for the welcome Hay Master. Yes you are exactly right. I've got experience with haying and equipment, but honestly not much time on any newer equipment. That's what makes it a tough decision is I'm basically going off spec sheets and not any real world experience. You hit the nail on the head though with what I'm wanting. We may sprig some more in the future, but it will always be my own operation. I have no custom baling planned. I want something that is going to last, be reliable, be easy to maintain, and make good bales. I don't plan on buying a new one for awhile. Both my main New Holland dealership and my Vermeer dealership are large, knowledgeable shops with plenty of parts on hand and a great service department. Just wanted some insight from guys that do this for a living and have run multiple types of equipment.


----------



## mcolectd06

I looked at a 504R as well Trotwood. Looked like a very nice machine. While price is a concern, I'm not opposed to spending more to have exactly what I want seeing as how I plan on running it for a long time.


----------



## mlappin

mcolectd06 said:


> So basically you're saying that with dealer service being equal, you'd choose Vermeer?


yah, more or less. Really hard to pass up three dealers, if one doesn't have one you still have 2 chances if you need it now.


----------



## E220

504R. The 504R camless pickup will hold up better than the 504N or the Rancher 664.


----------



## Vol

E220 said:


> 504R. The 504R camless pickup will hold up better than the 504N or the Rancher 664.


What kind of general price is on the 504R net, with wide pickup.

Regards, Mike


----------



## E220

Sorry, I can only quote list.  Fully loaded: net, ramp, twine. $36,700. The same-spec 504N is $400 less. However there are some good discounts on the 504N right now.


----------



## Tim/South

I went through the same decisions (Deere vs Vermeer) not many years ago. Ended up with a 504 M Silage. The N came out that spring and helped with the price on the 504 M. My 504 M has been bullet proof for me. It will eat hay.

A neighbor nought a new 504 N last year and loves it.

This is the first I have heard of the 504 R. Sounds interesting.

Any of the newer balers seem to please their owners.


----------



## Troy Farmer

I prefer the rear loading of net wrap on the Deere and Vermeer balers. I was checking out the 504 R online the other day. It looks like a good machine. The floating pickup with gauge wheels is a must around here.


----------



## deadmoose

I learned when looking (and my dealer didn't even know) you get a multi unit discount through Vermeer. I bought a vr1022 and a rebel 5420 and got 2% extra off. Sealed the deal for me. I was already set on baler but wondering which rake.

Someone in here (SWMNHay I think) tipped me off to this. Should be 3% if you buy 3.


----------



## Wethay

I'll take 100 at that rate..


----------



## swmnhay

deadmoose said:


> I learned when looking (and my dealer didn't even know) you get a multi unit discount through Vermeer. I bought a vr1022 and a rebel 5420 and got 2% extra off. Sealed the deal for me. I was already set on baler but wondering which rake.
> Someone in here (SWMNHay I think) tipped me off to this. Should be 3% if you buy 3.


yep it was me.I have done it a few times.


----------



## somedevildawg

Welcome to haytalk....hard to believe you didn't find anything on this subject using search....word of advice, in the future don't use the search function on this site, better to use google and include haytalk in the query. This subject has been beat to death....it always comes down to dealer service.

Again, welcome to haytalk.....


----------



## timberjackrob

we bought a 504n couple years ago it is a hay eating machine wet or dry built simple and like a tank you cant go wrong with one.i did look at a 504r at nfms they are a cadilac baler like the others said the camless pickup and bigger chains and bearings it would probably last a lifetime.


----------



## Gearclash

Quick question about the Vermeer 504R. Is it a Vermeer in house design or from Lely? Just curious as the 504 Pro was Lely influenced I believe.


----------



## Widairy

I have a 664 Rancher. Has been a good baler but if I were in your shoes I'd look seriously at the 504R baler. Definitely a higher caliber baler, the pickup on the 504R looks a couple steps ahead of the rancher.


----------



## Tx Jim

Why would OP need a higher caliber baler? For baling only 60 acres 3 or 4 times a yr I think a good used rd baler would last the OP a lifetime if baler doesn't accidentally catch on fire but it's his $$$$$ he's going to have to spend. I'm certainly not afraid to cut down 60 acres of grass and bale it with my '05 baler that's baled over 23,000 bales.


----------



## Vol

Tx Jim said:


> Why would OP need a higher caliber baler?


He stated in his OP that his baler was breaking down frequently. He also stated it was a twine baler....maybe his choice now is a net baler??

Regards, Mike


----------



## mike10

It does not matter to me if he buys new or used, but I would take a good used quality baler over a new economy baler such as the rancher or the 450 utility. Those are popular models mainly because of the price and they will work but I get nervous when the word economy is used In association with a piece of equipment. They are economy models because there is not as much there.


----------



## luke strawwalker

mike10 said:


> It does not matter to me if he buys new or used, but I would take a good used quality baler over a new economy baler such as the rancher or the 450 utility. Those are popular models mainly because of the price and they will work but I get nervous when the word economy is used In association with a piece of equipment. They are economy models because there is not as much there.


Yeah, I'm with you... higher quality used will beat cheap new every time in the long run...

The cheapy equipment usually cheaps out on steel, smaller bearings, smaller shafts, lighter chain, etc. Just not built as heavy. Sure, the all new bearings and new unstressed steel will win out in the short term on repairs, but in the long run, once it gets some wear on it, the lighter components start going to pot a LOT faster...

Everything needs fixed eventually... the difference is what you have to work with and what will hold up the best in the long run, unless you like swapping equipment every couple years (some folks do, but that's not me).

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tx Jim

Vol said:


> He stated in his OP that his baler was breaking down frequently. He also stated it was a twine baler....maybe his choice now is a net baler??
> 
> Regards, Mike


Widairy was referring to a fancier,higher priced baler model not twine vs net option. Netwrap has been available on rd balers for many yrs. Referring to OP's present rd hay baler difficulties sometimes rd hay baler problems can't be corrected because person attempting to correct problem doesn't have the foggiest idea what the solution is.


----------



## Vol

I see, If you would have quoted Widairy I would have understood but I thought you referring to the OP since that was what was mentioned.

Regards, Mike


----------



## timberjackrob

Gearclash said:


> Quick question about the Vermeer 504R. Is it a Vermeer in house design or from Lely? Just curious as the 504 Pro was Lely influenced I believe.


504r is in house Vermeer it is just a supped up version of the 504n and is nothing like the 504 pro.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef

So im partial to new holland. They also do the multiple piece discount. We just got our new 450 baler delivered 2 weeks ago. Hopefully using for the first time next week to bale our winter peas. We have switched to almost all nh equipment based solely on we are happy with our local dealer. Never looked at a vermeer, no local dealer.


----------



## MtnHerd

I have a Vermeer Rebel 5420 that I do around 100 acres with, with most of that being haylage. I have loved this baler so far. It is pretty much identical to 504N, except a slower pickup and no sensors for bale development. I bought it over three years ago and it has been a hay eating machine for my steep fields. If I had large, flat fields, I might not think it is as good, but I don't see how you could bale any faster on the fields I have with the tractors I use. I think you would be happy with the 504N, and of course if you had the extra money you would most likely be even happier with the 504R. I don't know anyone that has a Rancher, but then they are mostly used for bigger bales, which you never see anything over a 4x5 around here. You would not go wrong with the New Holland balers either, but I have no experience with them. Vermeer is the baler of choice in my area as it has the best dealer support. Also, with the low price and 0% financing, Vermeer was an easy choice for me, money wise.


----------



## MScowman

Tx Jim said:


> If I was in your shoes I wouldn't hesitate to look at a used JD 467. I traded my 1st 467(twine only) with 30,000 bales on it for a 467 with net wrap that now has over 23,000 bales on it. Both balers gave me very little problems. Here's a 467 with 4622 bales for $18,500 https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grq/6116753715.html or a 469 with 13,100 bales for $23K https://easttexas.craigslist.org/grd/6107657688.html


If I were in the market for a new baler I'd be all over one of these.


----------



## timberjackrob

seems high to me a brand new 504n is around 24,500 twine only and 0% interest I wouldn't want to give 23k for a baler with 13,000 bales on it.


----------



## Vol

Has anyone priced the 504R? Just curious on the what they sell for.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim

timberjackrob said:


> seems high to me a brand new 504n is around 24,500 twine only and 0% interest I wouldn't want to give 23k for a baler with 13,000 bales on it.


One needs to compare apples to apples & oranges to oranges! Vermeer baler you refer to will only make a 5ft diameter bale while both JD models I listed will make a 6 ft dia bale. Does 504N come with an extra wide pickup ?? Last time I checked option for JD netwrap was $7594 msrp & 21.5L-16.1 In. Hi-Flotation Tire Conversion $4,207.50. If I remember correctly only the used JD baler for $23k had larger tires. I couldn't stop the dark highlight on last *sentences*​


----------



## timberjackrob

yes I am aware of what size bale each baler makes and no it does not have the wide pickup or the huge overpriced floatation tires because I don't need either I was just stating my opinion.


----------



## mcolectd06

Thanks for all the replies. I've decided to go all Vermeer due to pricing and financing. My dealer is pricing me the 504r today just to compare, but he is also very adamant on the rancher. He actually let me come to his house yesterday and bale some hay he had down with his personal Rancher 6640 that he's owned for 2 years. I was nothing but impressed with it, although I'm still going to look at the 504r and N. The big thing for him with the rancher is being able to make a 5.5' bale vs a 4x5. The baler has all the moisture sensors and perks of the 504N/R as well minus the wide pickup. As to the reason I'm upgrading, it's not because I don't know how to fix my old stuff. I've been balling with the 435 for 9 years and it was already wore out when I bought it then. I can run the shit out of it and make a pretty bale, but I'm constantly jacking with the twine or something else on it, and it is also just slow. I'm always limited on time when I go to the field, usually after work or weekends, and I want everything to go smooth and quick when I'm out there. I was originally going to just upgrade to a new cutter and rake, but with the financing and discounts, it makes more sense to go ahead and upgrade all 3 units. Right now he's got me at $50k OTD for the 6640, Tm800, and VR1224 with 0% for 60 months. Hard to beat that. New Holland was at $64k for all 3. It makes it hard for me to justify spending over half that on a used Deere baler with 15-20k bales through it.


----------



## mcolectd06

Just spoke with him.. The 504R is actually 100 dollars cheaper than what I'm getting the Rancher for. He's got me at $31K for the Rancher 6640 and the R is $30,900. Based on what he's telling me, the Rancher actually has bigger shafts and bearings than the R. The only thing it lacks is the wide pickup and camless header. The benefit is being able to make a 5.5' bale vs 5'. Now I can't make up my mind.


----------



## r82230

If my vote counted I would vote for the wide pickup model, with everything else being even (makes it easier to fill sides of bales, IMHO).

Larry


----------



## Tim/South

I would go with the R. I believe the R is listed as a commercial baler.


----------



## mcolectd06

Basically, what I'm seeing is everything is pretty similar on the balers as far as bearing and chain size. The basic dilemma is if I want to be able to make a 66" bale, or have the wide, camless pickup. I'm leaning toward the R though. Final pricing on the 2 is $30,750 for the Rancher and $30,500 for the R. The rancher has net & twine, while the R is Net only, which is fine by me. Comes with hydraulic header and fire extinguisher. He doesn't have an R onsite so he is working with his rep to see how quick he can get one from the plant.


----------



## deadmoose

So the R will be fresh from the factory? All the better. Good luck. You will be pleased either way.


----------



## mcolectd06

deadmoose said:


> So the R will be fresh from the factory? All the better. Good luck. You will be pleased either way.


Yessir. The rancher has been sitting on the lot for a year. May be a big reason he is pushing me on that one.


----------



## deadmoose

I ordered my Rebel with net only. This caused it to come straight from the factory. Saved some money and got one that didn't spend a year outside already. Bonus x2.


----------



## Tx Jim

r82230 said:


> If my vote counted I would vote for the wide pickup model, with everything else being even (makes it easier to fill sides of bales, IMHO).
> 
> Larry


I agree 100%


----------



## mcolectd06

r82230 said:


> If my vote counted I would vote for the wide pickup model, with everything else being even (makes it easier to fill sides of bales, IMHO).
> 
> Larry


Your vote definitely counts.. that's why I'm here. Thanks


----------



## mcolectd06

504R ordered.. will be here next week


----------



## Dan_GA

mcolectd06 said:


> ....for the 6640, Tm800, and VR1224....


After you get some use on that TM800, please let me know what you think about it. I'm tire kicking them.


----------



## mcolectd06

Dan_GA said:


> After you get some use on that TM800, please let me know what you think about it. I'm tire kicking them.


Yessir will do. I've heard nothing but good things about it. Buddy of mine custom bales and has been running one for 8 years


----------



## Tx Jim

mcolectd06 said:


> 504R ordered.. will be here next week


May I ask what dealer you chose to buy from? Hendershot,Zimmerer or other?


----------



## mcolectd06

Hendershot. David knows his stuff and runs all the equipment he is selling so he believes in it. He let me come to his house and run his personal baler to try it out.


----------



## Tx Jim

Yes David does know farm equipment. I bought a new Vermeer TM800 from him about 10 yrs ago. Unfortunately my cutter operator hit a concrete bridge abutment with it several yrs later and totaled it .


----------



## Swampman

We purchased a 504N last year and i really like it. Then they came out with the 504R, i would have purchased it instead of the 504N but it is what it is. I like the features of the 504R, but we got the 504N for 27k plus change. I couldn't recommend NH after our experience with the BR740 and lack of NH support with issues we had with it over the 10 yrs.


----------



## Vol

mcolectd06 said:


> $30,500 for the R. the R is Net only, which is fine by me. Comes with hydraulic header and fire extinguisher. He doesn't have an R onsite so he is working with his rep to see how quick he can get one from the plant.


Does your price include bale ramps?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Wethay

I haven't ever had a bridge abutment hidden in a hay field, even on a custom job.


----------



## Tx Jim

Wethay said:


> I haven't ever had a bridge abutment hidden in a hay field, even on a custom job.


Well the bridge abutment wasn't exactly in the hay field but on edge of driveway on a culvert. I suppose culvert abutment would be a much better terminology. My cutter operator decided the tall Coastal between the driveway & unfenced field needed cutting to make cutting job "LOOK NICER"" although I had not instructed him to cut this tall grass!!! There was also a line of trees dividing hay field & driveway. OH WELL damage was done none the less


----------



## mcolectd06

I can't figure out how to quote.. I'm hitting the quote button on the post I'm replying to but nothing is happening. But yes Vol, it does include bale ramps.


----------



## Tightwad

I looked at a couple 504R models the other day just out of curiosity, there was one fancy looking one and one stripped out looking baler - think the latter was a "Classic"? Just seems strange to see a stuffer and no bottom drum roller on a Vermeer machine, almost like they're mimicking the JD design. Honestly, they both looked fairly cheap made compared to my old 504L and 604M balers.

One thing that struck me as odd, the fancy 504R had 6 belts normally spaced, while the cheaper version had 5 belts with large gaps in between. Can't say that I liked what I saw, and we've had Vermeer balers since the 70's.


----------



## mcolectd06

Well I've got my first 150 bales through it without a single issue. Makes nice tight and square bales with a pretty net wrap on them and its much faster than my old 435 . Got in some pretty thick wind rows and it just ate the hay. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Vol

mcolectd06 said:


> Well I've got my first 150 bales through it without a single issue. Makes nice tight and square bales with a pretty net wrap on them and its much faster than my old 435 . Got in some pretty thick wind rows and it just ate the hay. I'm loving it so far.


That's good to hear. I don't know why some thought otherwise, but I was impressed with the 504R Signature baler when I Iooked at them a couple of weeks ago.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mcolectd06

I'm very impressed by it. I'm not sure how he thought it looked cheap but its very heavy built from what I can tell. Large bearings, huge 80 sized chain, etc. The wide pickup is really nice and the wind guard works really well. Runs super quiet too with the camless header. All the grease fittings are really easy to access, net is easy to swap out, the monitor is really nice, and I love the moisture sensors. This is my first brand new baler coming from a 20 year old JD 435, and my first Vermeer baler as well, so I'm really excited about stuff that is probably the norm to some of you, but it is awesome to me. I got to where I wasn't even looking back and watching it like I did constantly with my old baler. Just drink beer, listen to the radio and watch the monitor while looking straight ahead.


----------



## Tim/South

I called my dealer after reading this thread. He said the R was the real deal. He had only sold one, had one in stock.

If I did not have a low bale count M Classic I would be looking at the R.


----------



## Bauer861

hello everyone...... new to forum....

I just picked up a Vemeer 504R signature and I must say i am impressed. The local dealer spent 2.5 hours going over it with me and baling the first 20 bales. this was after setting it up with my JD 5093e tractor the day before.

I also picked up a TE170 Vemeer tedder. i had been running a '98 NH 644 twine and a 2 basket tedder. I chose Vemeer as he is 30 minutes closer than NH and 60 Min closer than the no service JD dealer. He also helped me out after hours last year when i needed a chain keeper for the NH when the NH dealer was closed.

I am really impressed with the first 60 bales and hope to see what it really does when I lay some down this week

Just for comparison I paid 38K for the pair. maybe a little over others but I know i will get good service.


----------



## mcolectd06

I've got 320 bales through mine and loving it.. Had a couple issues with the net, but nothing major. My dealer has also been very helpful. He came out without me even asking to make sure everything went smooth for the first 60 bales or so, and has been available to answer any questions through the whole thing. I was talking to him at 10 oclock at night a few days ago going through the little net-wrap issue I was having and then a service rep called me the next day asking when he could come check it out.


----------



## r82230

Sounds like you are a lucky dog to have a GREAT dealer (a knowledgeable service/parts manager can go a loooonnnng way). Seems terrible of what most dealers have become (or forced to become) in today's world. It looks like the 'mom & pop' dealerships are going to be extinct soon. 

Larry


----------



## Hoghart

mcolectd06 said:


> I've got 320 bales through mine and loving it.. Had a couple issues with the net, but nothing major. My dealer has also been very helpful. He came out without me even asking to make sure everything went smooth for the first 60 bales or so, and has been available to answer any questions through the whole thing. I was talking to him at 10 oclock at night a few days ago going through the little net-wrap issue I was having and then a service rep called me the next day asking when he could come check it out.


Thanks for all the info. I am lusting after a 504r signature, and this thread is the most info outside of the Vermeer site I have found. My old 504 Super I burned a main drive bearing Saturday... that may be enough to push me over the edge to buy.


----------



## TJ Hendren

One thing I have to say about our Vermeer dealer here is, they will come out on Sunday during hay season if necessary. If trading balers ever becomes necessary it will be Vermeer.


----------



## mcolectd06

Hoghart said:


> Thanks for all the info. I am lusting after a 504r signature, and this thread is the most info outside of the Vermeer site I have found. My old 504 Super I burned a main drive bearing Saturday... that may be enough to push me over the edge to buy.


No problem, I'm glad it helped. That's why I started this post. I searched everywhere and couldn't find the info I was looking for. I was just going off what my sales rep was telling me, which is great, except of course he is going to say its good because he wants to sell me a baler. I wanted some real world info/advice from people using the stuff before I made a $50k investment on equipment.


----------



## Tim/South

TJ Hendren said:


> One thing I have to say about our Vermeer dealer here is, they will come out on Sunday during hay season if necessary. If trading balers ever becomes necessary it will be Vermeer.


I needed some pick up teeth after a Vaseygrass fiasco. I called the dealer on his cell phone hours after closing time. He went back the the store, boxed me up what I needed and left them for me. I made the drive, put them on that night and was ready to go the next morning. can't beat customer service.

I wish he was not 80 years old. I am going to miss him when his time comes.


----------



## somedevildawg

I'll go ahead and add this amendment to my original posts about my NH rollabelt 460 SS....
Since the updates have been done to the machine during the off season, the baler has baled about 150 bales with 0 issues.... 
The dealer did all the updates but I did not run a wire directly to the battery....
Many Thanks to Mike10 for letting me know about these updates released by NH....it sure is nice to bale em up without worry!


----------



## mike10

The larger spring on the duckbill plus the increase in amperage to the motors may be enough to avoid any problems. The need for going directly to the battery for power has been showing up when the net roll is about empty. If you can finish the net roll without any issue you probably will be ok.


----------



## Hoghart

mcolectd06 said:


> No problem, I'm glad it helped. That's why I started this post. I searched everywhere and couldn't find the info I was looking for. I was just going off what my sales rep was telling me, which is great, except of course he is going to say its good because he wants to sell me a baler. I wanted some real world info/advice from people using the stuff before I made a $50k investment on equipment.


I pulled the trigger. Local dealer sold the 504R Signature with net & twine, hydraulic pickup, for $30,000. So far very happy with it.


----------

